# Web site going a bit funny?



## rorton (Jun 29, 2006)

Just trying to order some bits, and adding them to the basket, if i then continue shopping, the basket empties :wall: 

cant buy more than one thing!


----------



## VW_Bora (Nov 3, 2005)

got your cookies enabled ??

only thing I can think off atm ...


----------



## rorton (Jun 29, 2006)

aye. emptied them too  may have to try @ work


----------

